# FAA dumps Trump from air navigation codes



## CHamilton (Jul 10, 2015)

FAA dumps Trump from air navigation codes




> The Federal Aviation Administration is removing Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump from the name of airplane navigation codes near Palm Beach International Airport, The New York Times reports.
> Trump has come under fire for comments about immigration, and the FAA said Thursday that it is changing the name of a trio of South Florida navigation routes that were named after the real estate magnate in 2010, according to the report.
> 
> "In general, the FAA chooses names that are noncontroversial,” FAA spokeswoman Laura Brown told the paper. ...
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 12, 2015)

That's not fair. They're just aviation navigation codes. I don't like Trump, but he's OK. Waste of time changing the codes.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 12, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That's not fair. They're just aviation navigation codes. I don't like Trump, but he's OK. Waste of time changing the codes.


Same here! Spend time on the truly important stuff!


----------



## railiner (Jul 12, 2015)

It's all political....most likely the general public was never aware of those codes....just Trump's misfortune that someone in power was aware, and decided to preempt any outcry over their use, or more likely exercise their own revenge for his statements..... hboy:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 12, 2015)

Political correctness is a disease, this is over kill! Trump is a self promoting, snake oil salesman bag of hot air, flavor of the week! He's driving the Clown Car right now!

Hell be this year's "Pizza Man" by fall he'll slink back to "The Apprentice", his bankrupt Casinos and wheeling and dealing in crooked real estate deals in NY and DC!

Much ado about nothing!


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 18, 2015)

I find it rather difficult to believe that time was wasted in the first place to come up with these designations.


----------



## jis (Jul 18, 2015)

Such name changes happen for various reasons from time to time. There is much ado about this mainly because it involves Trump. In most cases no one really cares. That should be the reaction in this case too.


----------

